# This could be the way of the future for UBER



## Denis Butland (Apr 11, 2020)

I am a UberX and Ola Driver


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Drawstring sweatpants? I hope not!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Drawstring sweatpants? I hope not!


But they look Comfortable . . .


----------



## Denis Butland (Apr 11, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> But they look Comfortable . . .


Trackpants !!! so comfortable, helped to de-stress me - I hope you like !!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Denis Butland said:


> Trackpants !!! so comfortable, helped to de-stress me - I hope you like !!!


OMG!! 

Perth, WA welcomes you!

You're @DA08 's dad aren't you?

.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Denis Butland said:


> View attachment 446066
> 
> 
> I am a UberX and Ola Driver


...you are absolutely uber future ready...uber air driver ,I presume ???...Russian MIG pilots used similar attire...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Drawstring sweatpants? I hope not!


Hey! Go easy on the drawstring pants.
I used to wear those until, one day, I mistook my willy as one side of the drawstring.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

What about going old school and dress like MC Hammer...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

oleole20 said:


> What about going old school and dress like MC Hammer...
> View attachment 446123


Because Uber is too big to fail and 'Too Legit to Quit' ? -o:


----------



## Teresa_Greene (Apr 2, 2020)

Commando hun?


----------



## Teresa_Greene (Apr 2, 2020)

oleole20 said:


> What about going old school and dress like MC Hammer...
> View attachment 446123


Can't touch that &#129315;


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

oleole20 said:


> What about going old school and dress like MC Hammer...
> View attachment 446123


Crap Catchers.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This would look better plus you can use your drawstring to hold your lighter.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Denis Butland.....right :roflmao:


----------

